# How strong a wind to knock over RV?



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

How strong do you think the wind would need to be to knock an RV over. Not something i can find the answer to online? You'd think for RV owners that would be a common question.

It's soooo windy tonight.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sitting still it would take hurricane force winds or a tornado. I wouldn't worry about it. Driving there are a bunch of variables that would affect it. If you are worried I would park it so that the front or rear of the vehicle was facing the prevailing wind.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I have no idea, but wish you luck tonight...Maybe go stay with friends or your MIL???


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you have leveling jacks?

When DH and I lived in our travel trailer for a few months between homes, we learned that high winds and no leveling jacks (even when hitched up to the truck) made for miserable conditions.

I doubt the RV will just blow over, though. What size is it?

I have sold RV insurance for the past 7 years and I have never once had a customer report that they had a claim for the RV because it blew over  Storm damage? Yes. But that tends to be more from falling limbs, hail or flooding.
If you have an awning, I could see that getting ripped off in high winds.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would guess that at least 75 mph, maybe even higher, side on. and even higher if from the end.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it depends on the direction of the wind.

I see RVs going down the road at 70 mph...


----------



## rio002 (Jul 30, 2002)

We had 100mph wind gusts come through here and it rocked both motorhomes pretty good, they were parked broadside facing the wind and it didn't knock them over. You should be alright.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I dont think you have anything to worry about Sparticle, but it is a nasty night. Did you lose power too?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I hope you and yours will be okay. The wind is roaring like a freight train! Please check back in with us, and let us know you're all right.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone. We made it through just fine. It's still blowing like crazy though and it was hard to fall asleep last night. We're parked on the South side of a good bank of tall juniper trees for a wind block so I"m sure it could have been much worse. 

My mother in law, who lives about 6 miles away and on a hill with no trees a a wind block, said yesterday the wind blew my little dog over. Though she said she could have tripped.

We're off grid so loosing power isn't an issue. We cut some insulation board to fit over a few of the big windows and right next to the bed. So we did OK last night. It's a winter wonderland today.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

@farmergirl

No leveling jacks, but we have it level in place with blocks underneath. There are strawbales all around the base and wrapped in tarps. 

It's good to know that no one has ever filed a claim with one blowing over! Husband is out tending the chickens, not sure how big this thing is.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Too many variables, like: The level of the ground, the direction the rv is "pointed" )into the wind or broadside), any surrounding wind breakers, surface area of the rv in question, andweight of course,


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Sparticle said:


> It's good to know that no one has ever filed a claim with one blowing over!


There have been instances of them blowing over from strong gusts while driving along the Interstate here in Kansas. Sustained winds are not the problem, gusts are. Almost every year some semi-trailers are blown over and not unusual to read of railroad cars being blown off of the track. 

The most recent newer trailers travel trailers and also 5th wheels have a much higher profile than the older ones. Same for the newer motorhomes they all seem to be quite tall.

Jacks, stands, or frame blocks would keep a unit from rocking so that the gusts wouldn't be as hard to withstand.
===========
Unrelated and thread drift but still about wind damage--Friends in the 1970s purchased a double wide mobile home and where having it moved by a company to the city where it would be parked. It became quite windy and as usual the KS State Highway Patrol stopped them and made them halt the move. The movers unhooked the tow rigs in order to go back home. You guessed it, the parked units were blown over by the wind. 

Of course my friends were left without the unit, their banker wanted paid, the insurance company said the units were in transit and are not covered by the homeowners policy. The towing company said nope, not in transit as we were not connected and they were parked as per KSHP orders. 

I never did learn the final outcome as to who was deemed responsible.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

well its a complex mathimaticatical equastion wheight tipping force etc .. but if its rocking too much you probally want to batten down the hatches and seek shelter cause even if it dont go over it might beat you up . also can use air lift shocks/airbags to lower it when parked. but since its on blocks try 4 earth screwsand sinch it to the frame and recheck as the weight has probally pushed the blocks down already.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've seen several blown over in WY on the interstate, but it's always windy there it seems like. Once I got off at a little exit between two hills so my dog could take a break. There was an old truck repair shop hidden behind the hill and he had a big field full of blown over and wrecked campers and RVs and semi trailers.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Start to worry if its on wheels and not connected to anything at 60. If connected to a truck add 10 if moving subtract 10.
A trailer toter with a few million miles of experience's view


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

driven in 50 mph crosswinds in a 23 foot class c.kinda exciting.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

mightybooboo said:


> driven in 50 mph crosswinds in a 23 foot class c.kinda exciting.


 Yeah, I try to keep a nice healthy distance from the trucks and trailers when its like that....
Although i do remember a great driver plowing a path for us, up the interstate (57north i believe, heading north to Mt. Vernon Illinois) in a whiteout-type condition one night.... i followed his tracks the whole way up... his tracks were the only thing we could see of the road... We were all in a 15mph caravan for a few hours!


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

sparticle how much snow did you guys end up with?? We've got about 4" just outside of St. Louis.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

greg273 said:


> sparticle how much snow did you guys end up with?? We've got about 4" just outside of St. Louis.


I got around 20 inch with the official amount in Eau Claire WI 18 miles North of me, was 22 inches. A Record snow fall for one day. The previous record in EC was 14 inches. That was smashed yesterday.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

greg273 said:


> Yeah, I try to keep a nice healthy distance from the trucks and trailers when its like that....
> Although i do remember a great driver plowing a path for us, up the interstate (57north i believe, heading north to Mt. Vernon Illinois) in a whiteout-type condition one night.... i followed his tracks the whole way up... his tracks were the only thing we could see of the road... We were all in a 15mph caravan for a few hours!


BIG GREEN AND YELLOW TRUCK?
Yep that would be me trying to get home AFTER the streetred summertime cops CLOSED the road.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

greg273 said:


> sparticle how much snow did you guys end up with?? We've got about 4" just outside of St. Louis.


Not much at all.


----------

